# Puppy being sick every morning



## jason29 (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey everyone, my staffy puppy is fully vacinated and seems fit and healthy but every morning at about 5.30am he is sick, only a small amount and it seems to be whatever he cant digest


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Is it food or yellowy foam?

If it's foam it's usually because of an empty stomach - one of mine Kali does that so I have to be quick with her breakfast, if she eats she isn't sick but she is raw fed and it's digested very quickly so her supper is digested overnight and her stomach is empty by the morning which results in her being sick and she's five now. None of the others do it but she always has.

Is he okay throughout the day otherwise?

Maybe putting a little food down as soon as you get up or just before you go to bed may help but if you're worried and nothing seems to help a trip to the vet may be in order, just to be sure.

Gorgeous pup by the way.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

I give my lot a chicken wing or a Markie at bedtime which seems to settle them for the night.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Mine always have a few bisciuts before bedtime....to stop any morning sickness of yellow bile due to an empty tummy


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Mine was the same and like the guys said, a biscuit at bedtime did the trick. It was a relief to find it was nothing to worry about
Mine is 18 months now and it hasnt happened since but I dont see us stopping the night time treat any time soon due to popular demand:lol:

Ditto what's already been said - she is a real cutie:thumbup:


----------



## jason29 (Sep 1, 2010)

There is some foam but also mixed in is hairs, there has been bits of bark which he tries to eat from in the garden and like a clump of hard bits(maybe from a nylabone he has been chewing bits off).

Is this just stuff he cant digest so he is been sick to get rid of it, he is fine in the day.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Be careful with Nylabones, hide chews etc. Your lil guy had prob got strong jaws already and you don't want him chewing bits off and causing obstruction.

I always gave my Staffs things meant for large breed dogs, including toys as I know of people who've had accidents with toys and needed surgery - they were lucky to still have their dogs in fact.

Also there are many poisonous plants so watch him with that too - blinking kids, lol!


----------

